# Re: Link to Noah's Ark, Essential Oil and Fragrance Oils



## Bnky (Sep 2, 2009)

I recently read the post that included a link from Noah's Ark titled Essential Oil and Fragrance Oils. After reading again, I noticed safety precautions for both. It mentions that you should not use either during pregnancy. Since soap washes off, does this pertain to soap? Or is this precaution meant for massage? or leave on moisturizers? It also mentions that "epileptics should avoid these products", which I am sure I have read somewhere else. Should safety precautions be added to our soap labels that have fragrance oils or essential oils?


----------

